# Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juni 2012)

*Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition


----------



## Pixy (14. Juni 2012)

*Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Wie schlägt sich dieser Kühler denn im direkten Vergleich zu dem Prolimatech Megahalems oder dem Prolimatech Armageddon?
Also dabei muss es sich jetzt nicht zwangsweise um die Black Series handeln.

Da ich mich inzwischen nicht mehr so ganz zwischen dem Genesis und dem Armageddon entscheiden kann, würden mich Fakten evtl. zu einer Entscheidung führen.


----------



## SaKuL (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Prolimatech sollte sich mal lieber um nen neuen GraKa-Kühler kümmern.



Pixy schrieb:


> [...]


 
Frag im Forum nach, bzw. nutz die SuFu.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Prolimatech sollte sich mal lieber um nen neuen GraKa-Kühler kümmern.


 
Es Geistert noch die Hoffnung auf den MK-26 rum:
Prolimatech stellt neuen VGA-Kühler MK-26 vor
Prolimatech MK-26 Pro: Neu aufgelegter VGA-Kühler
Naja, die Hoffnung!

Wobei die neue Lackierung den Genesis gut steht!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Hab schon den Genesis (seit ca. 3 Monaten). Geiler Kühler 

In Schwarz sieht er echt super aus, aber ein Neukauf für die Farbe lohnt sich für mich nicht 

MfG


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Na toll! 
Der kommt natürlich zwei Wochen nachdem ich mir endlich mal nen krassen Kühler gekauft habe 

Sieht aber auch nett aus im kleinen Schwarzen


----------



## rakul (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Na toll!
> Der kommt natürlich zwei Wochen nachdem ich mir endlich mal nen krassen Kühler gekauft habe
> 
> Sieht aber auch nett aus im kleinen Schwarzen


 
geht noch schlimmer:

vorgestern im standardlook bestellt, gestern und facebook bemerkt, dass s den auch in schwarz gibt (1. tag im sortiment bei caseking). für umbestellung natürlich zu spät 

nu issa da sieht aber auch fein aus, obwohl ich mit nem schwarzen set günstiger weggekommen wäre, als mit in silber und einzelnen lüftern....

da beißt man sich schon im ersten moment, der n paar stunden andauert, in den allerwertesten^^


----------



## Squarefox (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



rakul schrieb:


> geht noch schlimmer:
> 
> vorgestern im standardlook bestellt, gestern und facebook bemerkt, dass s den auch in schwarz gibt (1. tag im sortiment bei caseking). für umbestellung natürlich zu spät
> 
> ...


 
Wenn er noch nicht eingebaut ist, kannst du den zurückschicken (Bestellung über Internet: 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen gesetzlich vorgeschrieben).
Falls er mindestes 40 Euro gekostet hat (was er ja vermutlich hat), musst du nichtmal die Versandkosten bezahlen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Sieht definitiv gut aus. Aber Prolimatech sollte sich wirklich mehr auf die Grafikkartenkühler konzentrieren.

Oder gleich neue CPU-Kühler heraus bringen. Schwarz beschichten ist keine Weltbesserung.


----------



## rakul (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Squarefox schrieb:


> Wenn er noch nicht eingebaut ist, kannst du den zurückschicken (Bestellung über Internet: 14 Tage Rückgaberecht ohne Angabe von Gründen gesetzlich vorgeschrieben).
> Falls er mindestes 40 Euro gekostet hat (was er ja vermutlich hat), musst du nichtmal die Versandkosten bezahlen.


 
naja, wie gesagt, war der erste moment^^

im nachhinein, fiel mir dann ein, dass der silberne mit blauen led´s auch einwandfrei zum rest passt (silber, schwarz, blau) also doch kein FAIL-Kauf. war nur die schrecksekunde, die sich n bissl hinzog


----------



## Vhailor (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Können mir die Genesianer hier sagen wie hoch der Headspreader der RAM-Module sein darf? Gut, der Ares passt schonmal, aber der hat ja auch nur 2mm drüber ^^. Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Rest aussieht  ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Können mir die Genesianer hier sagen wie hoch der Headspreader der RAM-Module sein darf? Gut, der Ares passt schonmal, aber der hat ja auch nur 2mm drüber ^^. Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Rest aussieht  ?


 
55mm.


----------



## Vhailor (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> 55mm.


 
Dankeee .

edit: Da hätte es sich ja mal gelohnt das Video zu schaun


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Jetzt noch die Heatpipes schwarz vernickeln, anständige Kappen auf die Enden der Heatpipes,
dann wär das was für meines Vaters Sohn 
aber so wie ich das seh bleib ich wohl eher bei BeQuiet Kühler, die gefallen mir optisch besser und 
sind von der Leistung her auch nicht so viel schlechter 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Vhailor (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Da steht wohl einer auf soviel schwarz wie möglich ^^

Ich suche da eher nach dem besten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke - da scheint der Genesis derzeit ja der beste Kühler zu sein (evtl noch Phanteks)


----------



## elohim (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

@Vhailor: da kämen ne ganze Reihe in Frage


ich persönlich hätte gern einen MK-13 oder besser noch den neuen MK-26 in einer Black Edition.


----------



## Vhailor (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ja, da hast du wohl recht . So wahnsinnig unterscheiden sich die Modelle letzten Endes eben doch nicht - vorausgesetzt es bleibt einem die Wahl des Lüfters. Der Genesis erntet bei mir nur iwie die meisten Symphatien


----------



## Redbull0329 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



SrgtSmokealot schrieb:


> Jetzt noch die Heatpipes schwarz vernickeln, anständige Kappen auf die Enden der Heatpipes,
> dann wär das was für meines Vaters Sohn


 
Da will wohl einer einen Black&White Casemod starten, was?


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Im Moment isses noch Schwarz/Blau, mal schauen was ich farblich mach wenn ich auf aktuelle Hardware aufrüste.
Vom Prinzip is mir ja die Farbe egal, solange es Schwarz ist 
Aber mal Spass beiseite, die Enden der Heatpipes sehn bei den meisten Kühlern einfach nur übel aus 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Fischer995 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Nichma ein Genesis hat eine chance gegen einen SB-e ;D ne spaß beiseite sieht recht cool aus. Is halt der ideale kühler für leute mit hohem ram.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



SrgtSmokealot schrieb:


> Aber mal Spass beiseite, die Enden der Heatpipes sehn bei den meisten Kühlern einfach nur übel aus


 
Genau das ist es, was die be quiet! Kühler so attraktiv macht. Und den Phanteks.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Wobei ich über die Leistung des Dark Rock Advanced C1 nun auch nich meckern kann, der hällt meine alte CPU schön kühl
Wenn auf Ivy aufgerüstet wird, bekommt meine Frau das jetzige Setting und ich gönn mir den Dark Rock Pro2 

Gruß Micha


----------



## elohim (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Genau das ist es, was die be quiet! Kühler so attraktiv macht. Und den Phanteks.


 
Na, bei BeQuiet stimme ich dir zu, aber der affige Riesen-Schriftzug beim Phanteks sieht mir zu sehr nach Kinderspielzeug aus.

Heatpipes sind schön


----------



## Jackey555 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Gielses Ding, wenn man konsequent schwarzes Case, MB und GRaka PCB hat ist das schon schick. Zum Kühler selbst braucht man nichts mher sagen, ich selbst finde den einfach top.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



elohim schrieb:


> Heatpipes sind schön


 
In der Tat, sie haben etwas. Aber nur, wenn die Heatpipes an beiden enden abgerundet sind bzw. nicht verkorkst aussehen.

Der erste aus der vorderen Reihe zeigt was ich meine: http://cache.futurelooks.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/NZXT-Havik-140-CPU-Cooler-1.jpg


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Da schaut jede 2. Pipe aus wie abgebissen 
Liebe Hersteller, macht da Kappen drauf, bei nem Kühler der bis zu 60 oder mehr € kostet 
dürften euch paar Kappen für einige cent doch nicht gleich ruinieren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Bei dem Genesis sieht das für diese Preisklasse leider auch nicht akzeptabel aus.


----------



## Fischer995 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Die von Thermalright machens richtig ) http://www.pcgameshardware.de/scree...lright_Silver_Arrow_SB-E_im_PCGHX_Check_9.jpg


----------



## Fandevarth (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Richtig, der Thermalright Kühler sieht da klasse aus mit den Kappen...oder man macht es eben wie z.B. Alpenföhn beim Matterhorn Pure. Dort hat der Kühler wie eine Art Deckel um die Heatpipes zu verdecken. Auch sehr hübsch

CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Fandevarth schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure im PCGHX-Check


 
Genau das macht be quiet! auch.

Wie gesagt: Der Prolimatech Genesis ist mit den Heatpipes auch nicht auf über-60-Euro-Niveau.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

be quiet! hat ne kombination aus beidem, Deckel mit Löcher + Kappen.
Oder sind die Kappen am Deckel befestigt? hab meinen Dark Rock Advanced C1 noch nicht soweit zerlegt 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Pixy (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ich finde partout keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem Prolimatech Armageddon.
Selbst google, spuckt nur Tests aus, wo der Genesis gegen den Prolimatech Megahalems antritt.

Falls jemand also einen oder mehrere Tests finden sollte, würde ich mich darüber freuen.


----------



## Pixy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ich fand jetzt diesen Bericht.


----------



## Nyuki (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Genesis, bester leisester Kühler ever.
Hab soviele getestet, alle der Bank nach.Dazu kommt noch das der Genesis im Case richtig Godlike aussieht.
Max Oc Potential und das Geräuschelos.Es geht nicht besser,  rest ist shittt !!!!!!!


----------



## MegGalvtron (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Welche Version bevorzugt ihr eigentlich beim Genesis, die mit 3 Lüftern oder 2 Lüftern ?


----------



## Uter (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ich würde "nur" 2 Lüfter nutzen. 3 Lüfter rentieren sich imo bei keinem aktuellen Kühler. Selbst 2 Lüfter rentieren sich oft nicht (beim Genesis sind sie natürlich Pflicht).


----------



## Fischer995 (31. Juli 2012)

Nyuki schrieb:
			
		

> Genesis, bester leisester Kühler ever.
> Hab soviele getestet, alle der Bank nach.Dazu kommt noch das der Genesis im Case richtig Godlike aussieht.
> Max Oc Potential und das Geräuschelos.Es geht nicht besser,  rest ist shittt !!!!!!!



Ganz schön unnötiges Kommentar oder? Und es gibt genug Gegenspieler die den Genesis sogar schlagen . Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e , Phatecs PH tc14 , Be quiet Dark rock pro2 , Noctua nh d14, Alpenföhn K2


----------



## Redbull0329 (1. August 2012)

Fischer, würde ich am PC schreiben, würde ich deinen Post liken 

Nichtsdestotrotz sieht der BE richrig edel aus, aber mein K2 ist besser


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ganz schön unnötiges Kommentar oder? Und es gibt genug Gegenspieler die den Genesis sogar schlagen . Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e , Phatecs PH tc14 , Be quiet Dark rock pro2 , Noctua nh d14, Alpenföhn K2



Von Schlagen kann hier leider nicht die Rede sein.
Sie kommen alle an den Genesis herran bzw. liegen gleich auf und einige wenige sogar drüber, aber geschlagen ist er definitiv nicht.
Der Phanteks ist der einzige, der ihn in Sachen Kühlleistung schlägt.

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E schlägt ihn auch nur, wenn die Drehzahl stimmt.
Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Lüfter (Dual Blue Vortex Edition) von vornherein auf 90%-100% laufen, da sie gerade mal mit 1100rpm drehen.
Sprich, man muss man die Kühlleistung mit den anderen vergleichen, wenn diese auf 75% laufen.

Die anderen schlagen den Genesis wenn überhaupt, wenn deren Lüfter von 75% - 100% laufen und das auf kosten der Lautstärke und dies gerade mal um max. 2°, juhu.
Und das mit einer Lautstärke, dass man auf die max. 2° (nur der Phanteks, alle anderen gerademal 0,5-1°) verzichtet.

Das einzige worin der Genesis wirklich geschlagen wird ist die Qualität, da ist ein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 und alle anderen einfach mal besser.

Hier ist ein interessanter Vergleich.


----------



## Fischer995 (8. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Von Schlagen kann hier leider nicht die Rede sein.
> Sie kommen alle an den Genesis herran bzw. liegen gleich auf und einige wenige sogar drüber, aber geschlagen ist er definitiv nicht.
> Der Phanteks ist der einzige, der ihn in Sachen Kühlleistung schlägt.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt das der Genesis weg vom Fenster is. Er is mit einer der ganz oben mitspielt. Mich würde mal ein test aller high end kühler mit einheitlichen lüftern interessieren


----------



## elohim (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU-Kühler - Ergebnisse mit zwei Referenzlüftern | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Test: Thermalright Archon SB-E - hardwaremax.net
DeXgo - Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD Luftkühlung-Review / Testbericht


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



> Ich habe nicht gesagt das der Genesis weg vom Fenster is. Er is mit  einer der ganz oben mitspielt. Mich würde mal ein test aller high end  kühler mit einheitlichen lüftern interessieren


Oh ja, *träum*.
Und alle vom selben Tester unter gleichen Bedingungen.
Spielt aber eigentlich weniger eine Rolle, all die genannten Kühler sind High End und Unterscheiden sich nur minimal.

Allein die Grad Differenz zwischen den Kühlern ist so gering.
Der eine kühlt besser, dafür ist ein andere leiser und unterscheiden tun sie sich gerade mal um 2°.





> Test: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU-Kühler - Ergebnisse mit zwei Referenzlüftern | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
> Test: Thermalright Archon SB-E - hardwaremax.net
> DeXgo - Phanteks PH-TC14PE_RD Luftkühlung-Review / Testbericht​


Schade das ausgerechnet in dem zweiten Test, wo all die anderen Kühler drin sind, kein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 vorkommt.

Sowas ist immer zum kotzen.
In einem Test wird "X" mit "Y" Verglichen und "Z" aussen vorgelassen und dann findet man wieder einen anderen Tester der "Z" mit "Y" Vergleicht aber "X" nicht mit Testet.

Und da jeder Tester seine eigenen Bedingungen hat, kann man die Testberichte ansich nur schwer miteinander Vergleichen.


----------



## elohim (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Pixy schrieb:


> Und da jeder Tester seine eigenen Bedingungen hat, kann man die Testberichte ansich nur schwer miteinander Vergleichen.


 
man sollte ohnehin möglichst viele Tests vergleichen um ein gutes Bild zu bekommen, allein schon wegen der Serienstreuung der Kühler. Unterm Strich ist der Genesis ein sehr guter Kühler, aber DER beste ist es wohl nicht.
Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler Review - Results Overclocked (In-depth analysis)


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



> Unterm Strich ist der Genesis ein sehr guter Kühler, aber DER beste ist es wohl nicht.


Das habe ich ja auch nie behauptet und darauf wollte ich auch nie hinaus.



> Phanteks PH-TC14CS CPU Cooler Review - Results Overclocked (In-depth analysis)


Leider kommt auch da kein Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 2 vor, verdammt.


----------



## elohim (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

die ersten drei von mir verlinkten artikel testen alle auch den Dark Rock Pro (2) allerdings lassen sich bei dem nicht ohne weiteres referenzlüfter draufschnallen, weswegen nur mit serienbelüftung getestet wurde.


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Das ist es ja eben, es ist nicht der Pro 2 sondern "nur" der Pro, dieser hat *2 x Be Quiet 120 mm Silent-Wings Lüfter.
*Die Pro 2 Version hat in der mitte einen 135mm Lüfter.

Denke aber es spielt keine Rolle, da dieser maginale Unterschied nicht groß ausfallen wird, von daher kann man die Werte durchaus nehmen.


----------



## elohim (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

bei PC Max wurden beide Dark Rock Pros getestet (Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler - Ergebnisse mit Serienlüfter | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests). Bei hardwearemax nur der DR2. Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Unterschied ist marginal.


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



elohim schrieb:


> bei PC Max wurden beide Dark Rock Pros getestet (Test: be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 CPU-Kühler - Ergebnisse mit Serienlüfter | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests). Bei hardwearemax nur der DR2. Aber wie du schon sagtest, der Unterschied ist marginal.



Ja diesen Test kenne ich und da vermisste ich den Genesis mit in der Liste.
Da ich mir ja gerade überlege, doch eher den Be Quiet zu kaufen.
Kämpfe noch mit mir.


----------



## elohim (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Der Genesis kommt ja ohne Lüfter daher ist der wiederum nur unter ""REferenzlüfter" vertreten. 
und zu deinem Kommentar bzgl. "Qualität": der Genesis hat im Gegensatz zum DRP2 gezippte Lamellen und die HEatpipes sind mit den Lamellen verlötet. Im übrigen ist die Montage deutlich robuster rund besser. Daher würde ich doch dem Genesis die bessere Qualität zusprechen wollen, wobei das für die Kühlung oder auch nur die Ästethik irrelevant ist.
Aber viel Glück bei der Entscheidung. (bei allen Top Kühlern von Prolimatech, Thermalright, Noctua, etrc macht man wenig falsch würde ich sagen)


----------



## dorndi (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

In diesen Charts findest du den Dark Rock Pro 2:
http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/512-test-alpenfoehn-gotthard.html?showall=0&start=6

Mit der Referenzbelüftung wurde der Dark Rock Pro 2 nicht getestet, weil sich diese nicht problemlos montieren lässt (wegen den nicht passenden beiliegenden Klammern). Ansonsten kann ich mich elo nur anschließen.

mfg dorndi


----------



## Pixy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



elohim schrieb:


> bzgl. "Qualität": der Genesis hat im Gegensatz zum DRP2 gezippte Lamellen und die HEatpipes sind mit den Lamellen verlötet.


 
Was heisst das jetzt im Klartext?
Was ist an gezippten Lamellen so besonders?

Rein vom logischen her, hätte ich gesagt, dass eher der Be Quiet gezippte Lamellen hat.
Da ich mir wohl was anderes drunter vorstelle als du, liege ich wohl falsch.

Sind die Lamellen beim Be Quiet Kühler nicht mit der Heatpip verlötet?
Was genau ist daran besser?


----------



## elohim (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/...-Mega/ProlimaTech-Super-Mega-Copper-Fin-3.jpg

die einzelnen Lamellen sind miteinander verhakt, so daß der gesamte Kühler stabiler wird. Das Verlöten sorgt ebenfalls für etwas mehr Stabilität als 'nur' gesteckte, gepresste oder verklebte Lamellen, vermutlich gerade über längere Zeiträume. Große Vorteile bei der Wärmeleitfähigkeit bringt das wie gesagt beides nicht, ein Qualitätsmerkaml ist es aber eben schon (das war ja der Ausgangspunkt). Der BeQuiet hat keine verlöteten Lamellen. Wie gesagt eigentlich mehr oder minder belanglos, trotzdem steckt im Genesis vermutlich mehr Arbeit.


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Danke für die Antwort, heute habe ich nicht mehr damit gerechnet, Top.
An deiner Begeisterung stelle ich fest, dass du eher den Prolimatech nehmen würdest.


----------



## elohim (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Hmm, weiß nicht recht, beim Genesis stört mich etwas dass er komplett über das halbe Board inkl. RAM ragt, aber das ist auch alles einfach Geschmacksfrage. Ich persönlich werde vermutlich den neuen Silverstone HE-01 in meinen neuen PC stecken wenn er ungefähr auf dem Niveau der anderen Top Kühler performt. 

Gute Nacht


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Ich find das Ding einfach plump und pottenhässlich. Die Kühlleistung ist mir da ehrlich gesagt egal. Und was die Qualität von Proli, gerade im Bereich der Verschraubung, nein Danke. Einmal und nie wieder. TR ist da um Welten besser. Egal, BTT: Wer ne gute Kühlleistung will und Wert darauf legt, dass der RAM auch was abbekommt, für den ist der Proli bestimmt was. Allerdings sollte man optisch keine Ansprüche stellen.


----------



## shady1080 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Naja neu kaufen wird den sich wohl keiner aber wer sowieso grad nen starken Kühler sucht, dem wird die Entscheidung sicher leichter gemacht! GEiles ding


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> TR ist da um Welten besser.


Da Du ja eine Ivy Bridge I7 3770k hast, wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last und im Idle Modus?
Ist deiner getaktet?

Die Ivy Bridge werden ja grundsätzlich ziemlich warm (oder verwechsel ich das gerade mit der Sandy Bridge).

Ich muss allerdings gestehen, so gut die ganzen Thermalrights auch sind, sei es der Macho, True Spirit oder der Archon, ich finde sie alle pottenhäßlich.
Man gibt sich allgemein viel Mühe mit seinem PC, seien es gesleevte Kabel, evtl. sogar Beleuchtung, manch einer versucht alles schwarz zu machen oder anders farbig, dann kommen Hersteller mit sowas häßlichem daher, dass es einfach rein optisch nicht passt. Dabei sollte es heute eigentlich nicht mehr schwer sein, Kühler und auch Lüfter in verschiedenen Farben anzubieten, wie zb. Phanteks (wobei ich den Big Kühler jetzt auch nett mag).

Allein wenn man sich so ein Be Quiet anschaut, ist dieser rein von der Optik einfach nur geil, ob er dehalb besser ist von der Kühlleistung steht ja nicht zur Diskussion.
Und Prolimatech schaut ansich, auch einfach nur geil aus und bei denen stimmt sogar die Leistung.

Ich würde lieber zu einem Megahalems greifen, als mir einen Macho ins Gehäuse zu packen.
Liegt aber auch wohl daran, dass ich ein Seitenfenster habe und man eben reinschauen kann.
Jemand mit einem geschlossenen Gehäuse, dem ist es egal was drin ist, man sieht es eh net.




> Naja neu kaufen wird den sich wohl keiner aber wer sowieso grad nen  starken Kühler sucht, dem wird die Entscheidung sicher leichter gemacht!  GEiles ding


Von welchen Kühlern redest Du? Welchen würdest du nicht neu kaufen? Und welchen findest du geil?


----------



## Seabound (9. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Da Du ja eine Ivy Bridge I7 3770k hast, wie sind denn die Temperaturen unter Last und im Idle Modus?
> Ist deiner getaktet?
> 
> Die Ivy Bridge werden ja grundsätzlich ziemlich warm (oder verwechsel ich das gerade mit der Sandy



Ich sprach lediglich davon, dass die Verschraubung und Montage bei TR besser ist. Dass der Proli gut kühlt, bezweifle ich nicht.

EDIT: beim Macho geb ich dir Recht, der geht optisch garnicht.


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Das beantwortet jetzt meine Frage zwar nicht aber ich weiß was du meinst.
Die temp Frage ist durchaus ernst gemeint und unabhängig von der Kühlerdiskusion.

Mich interessieren einfach mal temps, die eben nicht aus dem Labor stammen.


----------



## Fischer995 (15. August 2012)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist es ja eben, es ist nicht der Pro 2 sondern "nur" der Pro, dieser hat 2 x Be Quiet 120 mm Silent-Wings Lüfter.
> Die Pro 2 Version hat in der mitte einen 135mm Lüfter.
> 
> Denke aber es spielt keine Rolle, da dieser maginale Unterschied nicht groß ausfallen wird, von daher kann man die Werte durchaus nehmen.



Naja gut ich denke mal be quiet  baut nich einen völlig neuen cpu kühler wo die einzige änderung ein neuer lüfter is. Da wirds schon unterschiede geben


----------



## Nyuki (20. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Ganz schön unnötiges Kommentar oder? Und es gibt genug Gegenspieler die den Genesis sogar schlagen . Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-e , Phatecs PH tc14 , Be quiet Dark rock pro2 , Noctua nh d14, Alpenföhn K2


 
keinee von denen schlägt den Genesis. Ich hab sie alle gehabt. 450 U/min 2 x 140er verbaut. 60° max in spielen. Mit Lüftersteuerung MB . Keine Ahnung wo du den misst aufegschnappt hast das die alle besser sind? Es geht auch darum das System so leise wie möglich zu halten und das kann man prefekt mit dem Genesis erreichen.
Hast du schonmal den Genesis verbaut? Wenn ja würdest du mir zustimmen.

Ich habe den D14 rock2 wie auch den SilberArrow gehabt.  Die Cpu schneller wärmer und braucht demensprechend mehr Luft zum kühlen. Ergo, die Lüfter drehen höher wie auch lauter bei gleiche Temp.
Ich schaffe es auch mit dem Genesis 4.9 GHZ auf meine i5 2500k stabil mit max 68° bei Syntetic benches. Spiele bleibt gleich 60°, aber die Lüfter drehen dann auf bis 850 u/min. Bei den anderen alle über 1000-1500 u/min. geschweige das die, die Temps unten halten, gerade beim Anlauf. Da kommt schneller ein BSOD als man denkt.


----------



## Pixy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ich werde bei dem Genesis Black Edition bleiben.
Werde ihn aber wohl nicht als Bundle kaufen, sondern mir dazu 2 neue Noiseblocker PK PS 140mm PWM Lüfter kaufen.
Und falls ich es doch farbig haben möchte, würde ich die Alpenföhn Wing Boost nehmen.

Hauptsache PWM, leise und denoch gutaussehend.
Da man die normalen Arbeitspeicher auch ohne demontage rein und raus stecken kann, finde ich ihn richtig attraktiv.


----------



## Nyuki (20. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

kannst auch Vengance oder G-Skill rip. nehmen = hohe Rams. Passen auch noch drauf. Ich habe die A Wing boost drauf gehabt. Leider Surrte einer bei niedrigen u/min. Glaube hatte einfach Pech. Hab die Vortex billig dinger Inkl. Kühler bei Caseking einst im Angebot gekauft und TOP !!! Komplettes System rot am leuchten. Auf Last ab 30 cm unhörbar, das komplette System. Einen richtigen leisen effizienten Kühler zu finden war gar nicht so leicht. Bin auch nach den gekauften Tests gegangen die du alle in die Tonne kloppen kannst. Auch samt die wo der Genesis unübertrefflich ist.
Der Black ist sogar noch schöner als den ich habe. Naja man kann nicht alles haben^^
Die 2 Vortex 140er sind 3 Pin und stecken mit einem Y Kabel am 3 Pin Cpu Lüfterst. Könnte auch den 3 Pin am 4 Pin Cpu Lüfterst. stecken. Das Aschrott handled beides gleichwertig. Das Bios ist Grandios mit der intregierte Lüftersteurung. Beim Msi P67 schiess mich tot sah das alles ganz anders aus. Da war der Lüfter 1 std. verbaut und das Board ging sofort zurück auch wegen andere Features. *Da könnte man sehr schnell einen falschen Eindruck vom Genesis bekommen... !!!*

P.s. Der Noiseblocker 120 PLPS  hatte ich auf meinen Alpenfön Broken. Die leiseste Variante mit dem besten Airflow zur relevanz "leise". Der war unhörbar auch auf last und das wichtigste wenn es rauf und runter geht mit den Drehzalen des Lüfters. Da das MB keine Lüftersteurung Manuel- einstellbar in jeglicher Form hatte was es nahezu Perfekt. Mit dem jetzigen System wär der aus 5 cm unhörbar. DerZeit hatte ich einen AMD X4 PII mit 870a von Gigabyte. Die Lüftersteuerung vom Aschrott ist wirklich bemerkenswert.
Wenn du ein gutes MB hast wo du die Lüftersteuerung z.b Nach Temp regeln kannst und auch selber die von - bis regeln kannst, ist es dann egal ob PWM oder 3 Pin. Der Lüfter ist natürlich auch ausschlaggebend wie auch der Airflow. Mitlerweile müsste es schon jedes Mainboard besitzen. Wenn nicht wär es echt Fatal !


----------



## Pixy (20. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*



> kannst auch Vengance oder G-Skill rip. nehmen = hohe Rams. Passen auch noch drauf.


Ich weiß ja das hohe Rams drunter passen.
Mir geht es darum, Rams ein und ausbauen zu können, ohne das ich den Kühler ausbauen muss.

Deswegen würde ich zu normalen Rams greifen, zumal die hohen Rams keinen wirklichen Vorteil haben, solange man nicht extreme OC betreibt.

Hast du Bilder von deinem System?
Würde es gerne mal sehen wollen wie alles in Rot so ausschaut.


----------



## Nyuki (20. August 2012)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

hab dir paar geschickt


----------



## Philibilli (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Prolimatech Black Series Genesis: Limitierte Kühler-Sonderedition*

Ich vermute, dass es durchaus einen Unterschied zwischen der  beschichteten und der nichtbeschichteten, silbernen Version geben  könnte, was die Temperaturen angeht. Leider gibt es dazu keine  Vergleichstests (offenbar will sich niemand extra zwei solche  High-End-Kühler zulegen dafür).

Man bekommt es auch nicht für den Megahalems/Black Megahalems raus.

Und  ich vermute, auch der heute erschienene MK-26 Black Series VGA-Kühler  wird nirgends gegen den normalen MK-26 antreten müssen, was aufschlussreich wäre.


----------

